# Hurricane Ian Safety Check In and Support Request Thread



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Help!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Anytide needs beer. Glad to see this post being used appropriately. 😂


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Well.... More beer.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Awesome thread Capt. so far so good Rural Ft Myers.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Isn’t it making land fall in Fort Myers?


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

My house is where it says IAN on right side of eye; we ar taking a heavy beating on Sanibel Island. The second pic is a friend that stayed and his contractor truck is now completely under. My wife and I evac to our place in VA; but we are probably going to get water flooding in our home in Sanibel. Thanks for the offer for help guys, hoping For our house to Make it! My heart goes out to everyone in the path, praying for the best outcome.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

NHC said eye made landfall at Cayo Costa, near the mouth of Charlotte Harbor. Sustained 150 mph winds with gusts to 190! Pressure was 940 mb. Within miles of the same track as Hurricane Charley. Will slowly move up the peninsula and dump up to 20 inches of rain. 

Stay safe all and prayers to those affected!


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Power lines arching big time behind my house, so many big oak trees above the lines it's inevitable at this point that power is gonna go bye bye for awhile


----------



## Mondo Gumbo (11 mo ago)

We left our home on Sanibel early Tuesday morning. Hope all that chose to stay are safe. Wish they had left, though…


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

In Tampa. Lost power an hour ago. I have 2 80-90 foot trees down. 1 in the back yard and one in the front. The one in front is blocking the driveway and goes across the street.

That is all i can see because i have lots of vegitation around.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

@anytide - I'll have plenty of beer for you when you come over tomorrow to help with the trees.


----------



## Marker10 (Oct 29, 2017)

Losing some shingles in eastern Hillsborough, but we still have power. This is a bigger and badder rebirth of Charlie strolling across the middle of the peninsula. I foresee lots of bar chain oil and wood chips in my future beginning at sunrise, but thankfully no big trees around my place. Some of my favorite fishing locations will not look the same down south, and I'm sure the place we rent for the summer is long gone on the south end of St. James City. I have family throughout SWFL and it's been the longest day watching the devastation unfold. Keeping all of y'all down south in my prayers and hope you and your families are safe.


----------



## Tyler White (Jun 11, 2018)

My parents live in st James city, lost contact at 3Pm but had about 4 ft of water in their house. Wink news
Went out awhile ago, just chilling in NSB as usual, but worried for my 2nd home in Lee county


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Tyler White said:


> My parents live in st James city, lost contact at 3Pm but had about 4 ft of water in their house. Wink news
> Went out awhile ago, just chilling in NSB as usual, but worried for my 2nd home in Lee county


Pm me your information Tyler I'd be happy to check on your place for you if needed.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

@Backcountry 16 very nice offer!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

1


iMacattack said:


> @Backcountry 16 very nice offer!


10 4 Capt that's what it's all about helping each other.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Pm me your information Tyler I'd be happy to check on your place for you if needed.


Any info from folks on Pine island? Either in Saint James or Bokeelia? I know the Matlacha little bridge is out....


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

Any info or reports out of Chokoloskee?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Saw Pine Island Road in Matlacha is out, not 100% sure the location. But if the Sanibel Bridge is out Matlacha bridge probably didn't far well either.










Sanibel Island Bridge.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Spoke to a friend who has a trailer in Choko. Their camera went out yesterday afternoon but water was in their trailer. They are not on the island.


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

iMacattack said:


> Spoke to a friend who has a trailer in Choko. Their camera went out yesterday afternoon but water was in their trailer. They are not on the island.


I was looking at lots in Outdoor Resorts so I'm very curious how they did. Can't imagine it didn't all flood given they are barely above sea level there.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Flats Hunter said:


> I was looking at lots in Outdoor Resorts so I'm very curious how they did. Can't imagine it didn't all flood given they are barely above sea level there.


Water on Chokoloskee crested about 6" lower than the last storm. There will be lots of water damage. Everglades City had maybe 4' of surge along the road near the Rod and Gun club. Water in plenty of houses in EC. Choko is actually higher than EC, mostly.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

What of our friends in Placida and Englewood? One of the boat barns at Gasparilla Marina was torn apart...tornado?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Flats Hunter said:


> Any info or reports out of Chokoloskee?


outdoor resorts under water.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

GSSF said:


> Any info from folks on Pine island? Either in Saint James or Bokeelia? I know the Matlacha little bridge is out....


The picture I posted shows how much is gone my Uncles house on Pine Island is probably gone My Aunts house on Ft Myers Beach is definitely gone it's bad people pray for us my buddy in Georgia saw on the news hundreds dead.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Backcountry 16 said:


> The picture I posted shows how much is gone my Uncles house on Pine Island is probably gone My Aunts house on Ft Myers Beach is definitely gone it's bad people pray for us my buddy in Georgia saw on the news hundreds dead.


Not hundreds dead Jimmy...frickin news stations. I think that will come out soon. One confirmed death related to the storm....so far. Praying for lots of folks right now.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Like many of us I am here to help anyone that needs it. I am in Central Florida but might be headed to Englewood this weekend to help cleanup my parents place..


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Good


mwolaver said:


> Not hundreds dead Jimmy...frickin news stations. I think that will come out soon. One confirmed death related to the storm....so far. Praying for lots of folks right now.
> [/QUOTE Good to hear that I have hit or miss service.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

DuckNut said:


> @anytide - I'll have plenty of beer for you when you come over tomorrow to help with the trees.


I quit drinking.


----------



## 77151 (4 mo ago)

Prayers


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Please as much as possible let's keep this to member check ins and assistance/support requests and availability.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I'm unscathed minus some trees lost and no power I am here in Ft Myers if anyone needs help I am here I feel blessed to have minimal damage. The roof creaked a few times but luckily held. Prayers for the lost love ones and the ones who lost everything. Please do hesitate to pm me.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Anyone hear from @Daz ?


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I will probably be driving from Broward over to Ft. Myers and then to Everglades City. Be happy to take supplies, etc or check in on property, people. Just let me know.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

When are you going? I can help convoy supplies with you.


----------



## golfnfish (8 mo ago)

The reports and pictures coming out are scary. Prayers to all in the area.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Just heard from Buffalo Bob and he's OK. Going to try and check on his house by boat tomorrow. Coast Guard patrolling the area.

@timogleason and Capt. Greg McKee also made it through safely.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I heard on Atlanta radio 15 have died but their expecting more. I hope their wrong.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

You can dip net the marsh hen at our house LOL this is Bell River Fernandina Beach Fl, high tide today ....


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

I feel so totally helpless right now. I would love nothing better than to be there with a chainsaw, backhoe, or a case of bottled water.....Just know that you and your families and friends are in my prayers. God bless you all, He will see you through!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

DBStoots said:


> I will probably be driving from Broward over to Ft. Myers and then to Everglades City. Be happy to take supplies, etc or check in on property, people. Just let me know.


Ice cream man lives in EGC. Maybe he needs help.


----------



## Tyler White (Jun 11, 2018)

Parents are good, they got rocked pretty good, but they are ok!


----------



## BigEasy (Dec 17, 2016)

I’ve got a buddy that spent the storm inland a few miles in Ft Meyers in his storage unit/man cave and only got about an inch of water. 

His condo is right where the bridge to Sanibel toll both is/was and his remodeling business showroom is on Sanibel. He can’t get to either. His bay boat was on a lift on the island but the fear is that it’s not there anymore.

Prayers for all involved. I’d love to go down and help but I fear there’s nothing I could really do.


----------



## Blackburn (Nov 20, 2019)

I am in between contracts (travel nurse)
I can come down there to help if anybody needs it. Let me know


----------



## VA-Gheenoe (4 mo ago)

Have a Kubota BX23S and a dump trailer here in VA if anyone is heading that direction to help out. Can't leave my business, but have equipment that might help someone out.


----------



## Ganderzone (Oct 6, 2015)

Long shot, I'm headed over from Miami to help with the Cajun Navy for the weekend, anyone have a place where I can pitch a tent to crash for the weekend while I'm there? I don't not need any amenities, just looking for a place to rest my head at night. I'll be heading over this evening with water and whatever I can fit in my car. Please text me 920-217-3318.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Blackburn said:


> I am in between contracts (travel nurse)
> I can come down there to help if anybody needs it. Let me know


Awesome offer man


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Ganderzone said:


> Long shot, I'm headed over from Miami to help with the Cajun Navy for the weekend, anyone have a place where I can pitch a tent to crash for the weekend while I'm there? I don't not need any amenities, just looking for a place to rest my head at night. I'll be heading over this evening with water and whatever I can fit in my car. Please text me 920-217-3318.


I'm 25 ish miles from the coast in Lee County I have a place for you no electricity right now but have a screened porch and a blow-up mattress for you if you'd like my are code will be 239. Names Jimmy.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Anyone heard from @Steve_Mevers? Thought he was in the Ft. Myers area?


----------



## BigEasy (Dec 17, 2016)

Does anyone have a hook up/website for current satellite imagery of Sanibel? Trying to check up on my buddies boat for him.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I will be taking my uncle to Pine Island tomorrow by boat to check on his place I would be more than happy to check on anyone's property as well dm me your information.


----------



## BigEasy (Dec 17, 2016)

NOAA just posted this imagery FWIW



Hurricane IAN Imagery


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Thank you for the share!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I will be taking my Aunt to Ft Myers Beach On Sunday to see her damage as well pm me.


----------



## Tyler White (Jun 11, 2018)

Backcountry 16 said:


> I will be taking my uncle to Pine Island tomorrow by boat to check on his place I would be more than happy to check on anyone's property as well dm me your information.


 What’s his address? I can see if my parents can swing by and check?


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

BigEasy said:


> NOAA just posted this imagery FWIW
> 
> 
> 
> Hurricane IAN Imagery


That's actually not as bad as i was expecting. I figured almost everything on Sanibel would be wiped out but it's mostly still all there, same thing further inland.

Looks like there's still some hope for property owners at least.


----------



## BigEasy (Dec 17, 2016)

skinny_fishing said:


> That's actually not as bad as i was expecting. I figured almost everything on Sanibel would be wiped out but it's mostly still all there, same thing further inland.
> 
> Looks like there's still some hope for property owners at least.


The problem on the island where the houses weren’t wind damaged is the water damage issues. My buddies boat was on a lift in a canal where the bottom of the hull was 7-8’ above high tide. It’s nowhere to be seen in the canal.

We’ve all heard various reports of the storm surge but if his 26’ Gause got floated off the lift there’s a bunch of water intrusion in the homes. By the time they can get crews out there to address the damage the homes will be mold ridden.

My heart and prayers go out to all those affected by this.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

BigEasy said:


> NOAA just posted this imagery FWIW
> 
> 
> 
> Hurricane IAN Imagery


NOAA is updating the imagery as fresh satellite data comes in. Keep checking it out to see current conditions or to see if structures are intact for friends and family.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Both Chokoloskee and Everglades City... were completely flooded out. No one has phones at present.... go to the main (biggest) thread here about Ian for photos.... Alligator Alley (a main east / west route) yesterday was so jammed up that a one hour trip was taking three hours.... Everyone headed west to the 10K or points north. 

I did find out that Port of the Islands is up and running for anyone headed that way. Don't know as of now whether the ramp there is able to be accessed yet - but the roadway in EC and Choko is open finally.... Folks in the 10K will need all the assistance they can get. So far all the news coverage is about the areas that took the brunt of the storm. No wind damage in EC or Choko - just six feet and more water over the top of everything...


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

BigEasy said:


> The problem on the island where the houses weren’t wind damaged is the water damage issues. My buddies boat was on a lift in a canal where the bottom of the hull was 7-8’ above high tide. It’s nowhere to be seen in the canal.
> 
> We’ve all heard various reports of the storm surge but if his 26’ Gause got floated off the lift there’s a bunch of water intrusion in the homes. By the time they can get crews out there to address the damage the homes will be mold ridden.


I get that, but what surprised me was that looking at the satellite pic Sanibel looked relatively unscathed compared to Ft Myers beach which looks totally destroyed only a few miles away to the east. I wonder if that's the point where the eye went over with Ft Myers getting the on shore winds and Sanibel getting off shore? It's just weird.

I also noticed all the boats littered everywhere. What is done with all the boats? Are there people trying to find the owners of every boat in the mangroves or do they just trash all of them?


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

We are good


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jonny said:


> We are good


Man I was worried about you bro. I left you a voicemail yesterday.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

jonny said:


> We are good


Good to hear!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

BigEasy said:


> Does anyone have a hook up/website for current satellite imagery of Sanibel? Trying to check up on my buddies boat for him.


I think you can find them on the NOAA website


----------



## TR. (Sep 28, 2019)

I can now say firsthand that my lifepo4 batteries are incredible. With an inverter I am running three floor dryers trying to get my floor/carpet dried. No power but the batteries rock. 24 hours on a few fans for one battery and charging the other on my neighbors‘ generator as we speak. House structure all good, just a little flooding. Finally got a little cell/ internet today. Fort myers, luckier than most.


----------



## Ganderzone (Oct 6, 2015)

Backcountry 16 said:


> I'm 25 ish miles from the coast in Lee County I have a place for you no electricity right now but have a screened porch and a blow-up mattress for you if you'd like my are code will be 239. Names Jimmy.


Shout out to Jimmy for housing me, much appreciated! Everyone else, this place needs all the help it can get , donate, volunteer, anything helps. From what I've seen resources of any sort are nearly non-existent.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Ganderzone said:


> Shout out to Jimmy for housing me, much appreciated! Everyone else, this place needs all the help it can get , donate, volunteer, anything helps. From what I've seen resources of any sort are nearly non-existent.


It was my Pleasure Josh very spotty service on the island. I am going to keep your number let's fish together. Hopefully my dogs didn't try sleeping with you.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

As a lifelong resident of Lee County this really pisses me off as these infrastructures should've been put underground years ago al the county/ water and electrical co.panies do is take your money. Who would think that overhead power in a hurricane zone would be a bad idea. Man this burns my ass where are these people suppose to go?


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

Backcountry 16 said:


> As a lifelong resident of Lee County this really pisses me off as these infrastructures should've been put underground years ago al the county/ water and electrical co.panies do is take your money. Who would think that overhead power in a hurricane zone would be a bad idea. Man this burns my ass where are these people suppose to go?
> View attachment 218842


This burns my arse too. So frustrating. We have a place in Bokeelia. The lack of infrastructure and foresight is absurd..... and they have the audacity to reference Hurricane Charlie, which means they KNEW this area is not equipped to handle a serious storm (again) and tell you to just "get out."

Infuriating. 

Water and supplies continue to arrive by boat to those on the island. Prayers to all.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Man I was worried about you bro. I left you a voicemail yesterday.


Appreciate it man. 
we still have no cell service I can only get service when on the bridge over Myakka river. They are saying we should have water in a day or two. Power on the other hand I expect to be weeks.
We faired better than most around here. I just used several sheets of my storm plywood to build a temp roof on my 82 year old neighbors house. It ripped a entire corner off.
My other neighbor fired up the smoker. And we had had a block party last night with wings, potato salad, mac&cheese, bread and water melon. It was the first hot meal we had in a long time.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Not surprised about Sanibel, I mean until the pass is repaired how are you supposed to live out there? You'd have to leave unless you wanna try to live off the land and eat fish for a year or more until they fix everything, and nobody is gonna do that. It will be a long time before they get the pass fixed, even if electric was working out there it would still be impossible to sustain yourself living on an island cut off from the mainland unless you were taking a boat back and forth and I suspect not many people would be able to or willing to do that either.

As far as electrical, it should all be underground in Florida, especially near the coast.


----------



## nollieflip (Nov 16, 2020)

Ganderzone said:


> Shout out to Jimmy for housing me, much appreciated! Everyone else, this place needs all the help it can get , donate, volunteer, anything helps. From what I've seen resources of any sort are nearly non-existent.


Willing to volunteer and help on the ground in any way possible without being in the way. Reaching out to these organizations so far has been a waste of time. I'd be coming from Miami and am available tomorrow through friday afternoon if anyone knows of any ways I can assist send me a message.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Friend who owns a house in Everglades City just got a call that the power is back on... We will be down there tomorrow to get his a/c working. If anyone wants a wellness check on someone, let me know. I will also be on Chokoloskee.

Edit: if we can't make it work, we're calling @Backcountry 16 !!! lol


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

mwolaver said:


> Friend who owns a house in Everglades City just got a call that the power is back on... We will be down there tomorrow to get his a/c working. If anyone wants a wellness check on someone, let me know. I will also be on Chokoloskee.
> 
> Edit: if we can't make it work, we're calling @Backcountry 16 !!! lol


10 4 on that Mark be happy to help out


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Zika said:


> Anyone heard from @Steve_Mevers? Thought he was in the Ft. Myers area?


 We are OK, we live down near the river in Cape Coral. The eye came over us so we did not get as much surge, about 2' in the garage and 8-10 inches in the house. I was lucky a lot of my neighbors have 2-3 feet in there house. Everything south of the eye on the Fort Myers side of the storm got slammed with surge. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

The news said they will have a temporary bridge to Pine Island opened soon.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

mwolaver.. If you go by Outdoor Resorts a report on the ramp and parking there would be great. I'm going to spend my initial efforts down to Flamingo with a scouting trip the moment they re-open. Figure none of the motels or restaurants in EC will be open for a while - no matter how hard they go at it... I was there one week after Irma and can still remember the mountains of destroyed possessions stacked up at each place (and every motel with stacks of flooded mattresses) while everyone was in full clean-up mode...


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

nollieflip said:


> Willing to volunteer and help on the ground in any way possible without being in the way. Reaching out to these organizations so far has been a waste of time. I'd be coming from Miami and am available tomorrow through friday afternoon if anyone knows of any ways I can assist send me a message.


My church, Calvary Chapel Fort Lauderdale, is partnering again with Samaritan's Purse and will have buses leaving at 0600 each day to take volunteers over to SW Florida. You can learn more on the church website or the Samaritan's Purse website.


----------



## Tyler White (Jun 11, 2018)

Steve_Mevers said:


> The news said they will have a temporary bridge to Pine Island opened soon.


they are starting,yes.my parents are still out there (doing ok) and saw it first hand today.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

lemaymiami said:


> mwolaver.. If you go by Outdoor Resorts a report on the ramp and parking there would be great. I'm going to spend my initial efforts down to Flamingo with a scouting trip the moment they re-open. Figure none of the motels or restaurants in EC will be open for a while - no matter how hard they go at it... I was there one week after Irma and can still remember the mountains of destroyed possessions stacked up at each place (and every motel with stacks of flooded mattresses) while everyone was in full clean-up mode...


I spent yesterday in Everglades City and Chokoloskee. The ramps are all open. There we two trailers in the OR parking lot and Kenny seemed to be fine as they did not get any water into his office. The power to both EC and Chokoloskee is back on. No, there are no businesses open in EC.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

mwolaver said:


> Friend who owns a house in Everglades City just got a call that the power is back on... We will be down there tomorrow to get his a/c working. If anyone wants a wellness check on someone, let me know. I will also be on Chokoloskee.
> 
> Edit: if we can't make it work, we're calling @Backcountry 16 !!! lol


EC is cleaning up after another water-related event. They seem to have had very little wind. Lots of ruined appliance and, unfortunately, air conditions. Even though the power is on, many will be without a/c for a while. Out friends there experienced anywhere from 2" to 2' of water in their homes. They are handing out meals near the picnic table by the roundabout and water and other sundries near the Circle K. These Crackers are stubborn! I carried down coolers of ice, cases of beer, gallons of gas, snacks, paper goods. I couldn't give it all away. 

The Diner was heavily damaged again; lots of folks there helping clean out and prepare for rebuild. Inspectors were at the Glades Motel. The county fire trucks have returned. Life, as they say, is slowly returning to normal. Long way to go...

We were able to get the a/c at my buddy's house powered up temporarily from the dryer breaker and got him started on the long road of dry out and rebuild. Almost all of the contents of his house are a loss. We cut the drywall up to 36" off the floor and got all the walls open. He even met with his insurance adjuster while we were there. Needless to say, he is relieved and it was a blessing to be able to drive back up to Vero and sleep in the a/c and take a hot shower.


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

mwolaver said:


> EC is cleaning up after another water-related event. They seem to have had very little wind. Lots of ruined appliance and, unfortunately, air conditions. Even though the power is on, many will be without a/c for a while. Out friends there experienced anywhere from 2" to 2' of water in their homes. They are handing out meals near the picnic table by the roundabout and water and other sundries near the Circle K. These Crackers are stubborn! I carried down coolers of ice, cases of beer, gallons of gas, snacks, paper goods. I couldn't give it all away.
> 
> The Diner was heavily damaged again; lots of folks there helping clean out and prepare for rebuild. Inspectors were at the Glades Motel. The county fire trucks have returned. Life, as they say, is slowly returning to normal. Long way to go...
> 
> We were able to get the a/c at my buddy's house powered up temporarily from the dryer breaker and got him started on the long road of dry out and rebuild. Almost all of the contents of his house are a loss. We cut the drywall up to 36" off the floor and got all the walls open. He even met with his insurance adjuster while we were there. Needless to say, he is relieved and it was a blessing to be able to drive back up to Vero and sleep in the a/c and take a hot shower.


They don't make 'em any tougher!

If you haven't already read Totch: A life in the Everglades


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Flats Hunter said:


> They don't make 'em any tougher!
> 
> If you haven't already read Totch: A life in the Everglades


Our next door neighbor in Chokoloskee is Totch's grandson. "No we're good, we don't need anything" lol. I finally got his wife to agree to taking some beer for them and a box of granola bars for the kids.


----------



## joegil476 (Apr 28, 2013)

Trashed in Englewood ….no water …..no power trees down…. Fence down……. Lines but gas for gen available …….and its almost a week out…
Need to check on skiff buried by tress
Nothin lots of time and lots of money can’t fix
Fuc&in thanks Ian


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

On the doorstep of Matlacha in Cape Coral. Lot’s of wind damage but thankfully no flooding or leaks. We did a brief assessment outside when the eye was over us and the damage looked rough. Listening to it in the dark brought me closer to God.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

All you guy cleaning up your yards in places with lots of roof damage need to wear heavy soled shoes. One lesson learned from Andrew, there will be lots of roofing nails in the grass. A roofer's magnet (big magnet on wheels) is a great tool to have or borrow to clean up the yard. Also from Andrew, a few cans of fix-a-flat were always carried for a few months. We had many nails/screws in our tires for a while. Prayers.


----------



## Mike tries to fish (Oct 31, 2021)

Spent some time on Pine Island today. Folks seem pretty resilient out there. Ran into a combo of folks shuttles by boat and checking on property as well as others who are roughing it and staying out there. 

The bridge just opened to official traffic and still appeared a work in progress. Boats were coming and going ferrying supplies.

Up in Bokeelia people line up daily to get fuel that is shuttles out to one of the ramps. Most has food and supplies. Most wanted info as to when the bridge would open up. 

On my way out saw a convoy of Publix trucks traversing the Matlacha bridge. I'm sure they will be welcome. Didn't see any power trucks or linemen even attempting to work on power yet our there.


----------



## Mike tries to fish (Oct 31, 2021)

Matlacha bridge


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Bet those Public trucks are a very welcome sight…


----------



## Mike tries to fish (Oct 31, 2021)

My team will be in the area another day or two. If anyone knows anyone that needs fuel/water/food etc... We threw some tarps up on two people's roofs in the island. If you know anyone in Ft Myers/Naples/Punta Gorda that needs some assistance, even if if they are running on generators and would we welcome some federal employees showing up to top off some gas. 

I'm not the boss, but I've had good luck convincing the boss to go help some folks in between assigned missions.


----------



## Marker10 (Oct 29, 2017)

I got deployed to Lee County to assist and have been on Ft. Myers Beach a majority of my time. Got out today in a boat and saw several schools of tarpon and reds, but the water is trashed. We were marking navigational hazards so that additional resources being deployed would not run over the same cars, dumpsters, and downed markers. There is so much raw sewage in the water around several islands it wreaks of shit, diesel and gas. It is completely destroyed and sadly I can’t get to the area of Sanibel and St. James City yet which are reported to be in similar if not worse condition.

This is a completely destroyed area and all but a handful of structures will likely remain once engineers get onto the island. Imagine your home completely and thoroughly removed off its pilings, foundation and there is nothing but bare earth remaining. Saw 40’ Grady Whites pushed onto yards, into pools, and one even resting on lift pilings. I also talked to several in Matanzas today and everyone is coping and cleaning. Have plenty of photos if any care to see them, but I would highly encourage others to reach out to guides to shuttle supplies across BUT make sure you have deeds, property appraisers documents advising you have a claim to the property before setting foot onto any of the islands as it could result in arrest. Several local guides today explained what they are doing and helping and one even offered to help me go scout St. James City but I’m not able to do so given my capacity.

Stopped and spoke with a local guide today who is doing just this and it is another resource to get supplies to and from loved ones. Trust me when I say this is an all hands on deck operation from all over Florida and the entire nation. If you see a LEO, Firefighter, EMT, SAR Op, stop and speak with them and know we care just as much about y’all as we do for our own families. We are equally hurting with those who suffered losses. Y’all be safe.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Marker10 said:


> I got deployed to Lee County to assist and have been on Ft. Myers Beach a majority of my time. Got out today in a boat and saw several schools of tarpon and reds, but the water is trashed. We were marking navigational hazards so that additional resources being deployed would not run over the same cars, dumpsters, and downed markers. There is so much raw sewage in the water around several islands it wreaks of shit, diesel and gas. It is completely destroyed and sadly I can’t get to the area of Sanibel and St. James City yet which are reported to be in similar if not worse condition.
> 
> This is a completely destroyed area and all but a handful of structures will likely remain once engineers get onto the island. Imagine your home completely and thoroughly removed off its pilings, foundation and there is nothing but bare earth remaining. Saw 40’ Grady Whites pushed onto yards, into pools, and one even resting on lift pilings. I also talked to several in Matanzas today and everyone is coping and cleaning. Have plenty of photos if any care to see them, but I would highly encourage others to reach out to guides to shuttle supplies across BUT make sure you have deeds, property appraisers documents advising you have a claim to the property before setting foot onto any of the islands as it could result in arrest. Several local guides today explained what they are doing and helping and one even offered to help me go scout St. James City but I’m not able to do so given my capacity.
> 
> Stopped and spoke with a local guide today who is doing just this and it is another resource to get supplies to and from loved ones. Trust me when I say this is an all hands on deck operation from all over Florida and the entire nation. If you see a LEO, Firefighter, EMT, SAR Op, stop and speak with them and know we care just as much about y’all as we do for our own families. We are equally hurting with those who suffered losses. Y’all be safe.


Thank you!🙏


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

This is great news even though we don’t live there we have been visiting for 30 years and had a second home in the family for over 20 so feels like a part of us glad to see things are moving along and the island is getting the help it needs.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

My buddies rentals in Matlacha very sad to see as I've stayed thee many times but he will build it back even better


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Backcountry 16 said:


> My buddies rentals in Matlacha very sad to see as I've stayed thee many times but he will build it back even better
> View attachment 219650
> View attachment 219651
> View attachment 219652
> View attachment 219653


At least he has walls😀


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

And in years to come whenever we rent a place in the 10K or along the Gulf coast and notice a bit of flavor to the air indoors.. all of us should remember what it looked like today... My hat's off to all the folks with property (if it's still there) that are working hard to get it back into shape... Over here on the east coast we're overdue ourselves...


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

lemaymiami said:


> And in years to come whenever we rent a place in the 10K or along the Gulf coast and notice a bit of flavor to the air indoors.. all of us should remember what it looked like today... My hat's off to all the folks with property (if it's still there) that are working hard to get it back into shape... Over here on the east coast we're overdue ourselves...


Today was the first day that I went thru Matlacha buy land when I went to help my buddy today and the devastation is surreal and this coming from a native who has been thru every hurricane














that has come thru Swfl. This was different the destruction is everywhere you look and these people will need help for years to come. Unfortunately my buddy doesn't have insurance on his property so he will be rebuilding at his expense but he has plenty of free labor here. The saddest part is Matlacha will never be the old Florida town it was everything will be new and modern. This was a building at the foot of the Matlacha draw bridge storm surge is insane.


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

Unfortunately developers will be rebuilding Matlacha…..


----------



## Mondo Gumbo (11 mo ago)

Update on Sanibel:
The Causeway repairs are going great, the commitment is to be up and running by the end of October. The Corps of Engineers, private companies, and the local government are flat out doing miracles on that span.
LCEC has trucks and men on the ground, and a tent city set up. They say that they are bringing 500 crews in to repair the damage. The water system is somewhat operable, right now for emergency use only, but they’re getting on with it.
The sewer system will be back online sooner than later. The island is in rough shape, but homeowners are allowed back from 7AM-7PM. Contractors are getting their passes, and will be on the island in the next few days(if, and as they arrange water passage). 
Those that know Sanibel Island, know what a special place it is. My wife and I are blessed to call it home. Our house suffered damage, but many have worse….. We are headed back soon, to deal with our home, and see how much we can help others in need. The island will come back, and come back stronger.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Rex Gudgel and I tarped 3 roofs in Engelwood today. Rex was a builder before he became a fly guide. Togerher we got em done before the rain though my knees just aren't what they used to be.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

@Backcountry 16 You getting back to normal? Have electricity?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

mwolaver said:


> @Backcountry 16 You getting back to normal? Have electricity?


Yes sir Mark thanks for asking. Back to it busier than a one legged an in an ass kicking contest.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Zika said:


> Anyone heard from @Steve_Mevers? Thought he was in the Ft. Myers area?


We are good, just got flooded. Working our asses off, hanging new drywall tuesday.


----------

